# JL Williams Norris and Timascus Iceman Flipper



## commodorewheeler (Oct 20, 2009)

After a lengthy hiatus, it looks like Lee Williams is starting to get back into the shop again. Here is a piece that I just received from him that was in progress for almost 4 years, an Iceman framelock flipper with a 3 1/2" Mike Norris Gator Skin pattern stainless damascus blade and Tidepool pattern Timascus handle slabs and pocket clip.

Lee's time away from knifemaking does not seem to have taken away from his considerable skills at all, as this piece features the near perfect fit and finish that he has become known for. The flip action is excellent, and the knife can be flipped open in any orientation with no wrist needed whatsoever. The lock up is solid, and the blade centering is dead perfect.

Thanks Lee! Good to see you in the shop again!


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a *beautiful* knife ! oo:

Dumb noob question: how does the "flipping open" work without anything to help it flip? :huh:

bernie


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Dumb noob question: how does the "flipping open" work without anything to help it flip? :huh:
> 
> bernie





It's basic flipping action of the wrist with various styles. The way that involves the least wrist action is holding the knife in the hand parallel, pivot point roughly parallel to the ground, accelerating the downwards and then stopping abruptly. The letter shape that you end up making in the air is an upright "J" facing away from your body. You can do it in the space of 2-3 inches fairly easily. With this method the blade open with the edge facing downwards at the end of the cycle. 

Another way is to start with the knife in hand with you palm and fingers facing up toward the sky. Then you quickly snap the wrist with axial rotation toward the inside (right hand counter clockwise, left hand clockwise) until the range of wrist motion stops. The downward momentum induced from the circular rotation of the wrist causes the mass in the blade to want to continue, which allows it to lock open. With this method the blade open with the edge facing downwards at the end of the cycle. 

Another is a variation of the previous method. Instead of starting with the wrist up you start with the wrist down. You quickly snap the wrist with axial rotation to the outside (clockwise for the right hand, counter clockwise for the left hand) and the blade wants to continue when the knife stops. With this method the edge of the blade is pointing upwards at the end of the cycle.

The last is a "fling to the side motion" which I don't recommend unless you're by yourself in the woods. It's inefficient and can be dangerous to people or objects next to you if you get into the habit of needlessly doing it. On the positive side this will open the most tightly sprung or sticking folder. 


I personally prefer method #2 but my brother like method #1 and I have a friend who likes #3. Some work better for different people but I'll occasionally use all three depending on what body position I'm in.


----------



## gollum (Oct 23, 2009)

very rare and exotic
I would love to get some timascus
thanks for showing


----------



## Essexman (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, just wow, what a fantastic looking knife.

Another question for you guys, does a flipper knife = gravity knife ?

I find all these names confusing.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2009)

A flipper can be opened by flipping a small momentum or lever arm on the back side of the blade behind the pivot point. When the blade is closed a small protrusion of the blade shank itself sticks up just slightly above the handle. By placing your index finger on the back of the bladed and pulling it to you it makes the blade flip out into the open and locked position. Even faster is to not even bother with the finger and give the knife a quick twist or downward stop. You don't have to use the flip arm behind the pivot point if you don't want to.

A traditional gravity knife is a stiletto style blade that instead of opening with a spring is pointed downwards allowing gravity to pull it out. There's usually a mechanical lever on the back or side that when opened allows the blade to slide out with gravity. Once the blade is open the lever is shut tight again preventing the blade from closing until the lever is opened once again. Gravity can be used to close the knife too by pointing it upwards and releasing the friction lever.





P.S. I can't stop looking at this beautiful little knife.


----------



## TKC (Oct 24, 2009)

*I LOVE Timascus & JL Williams knives!! What a perfect combination!!! CONGRATS on a fantastic knife!!*


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!



Kiessling said:


> That is a *beautiful* knife ! oo:
> 
> Dumb noob question: how does the "flipping open" work without anything to help it flip? :huh:
> 
> bernie



There is actually a flipper tab on this knife, it is just very low profile and hard to see, and it is completely hidden when the knife is open. It only shows in the seventh picture above, but you can see it sticking out towards the front of the knife.

This knife is pretty smooth, and it actually requires no wrist action whatsoever to flip open completely.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 15, 2009)

Essexman said:


> Wow, just wow, what a fantastic looking knife.
> 
> Another question for you guys, does a flipper knife = gravity knife ?
> 
> I find all these names confusing.



Flippers are not legally considered gravity knives for two simple reasons:

1. There is a detent holding the blade closed.

2. There is a means of actuation of opening the blade (the flipper tab, in the case of flippers) other than only using your wrist to flick the knife open.

This knife has both, so it would not be considered a gravity knife in a court of law, at least in the state of California where I live. The laws do vary geographically, though. I've been told that in Canada, any knife that can be opened with a wrist flick, regardless of detent or other means of actuation, is considered a gravity knife there.


----------

